

Show HN: Platform that assesses job candidates based on job profile - jaytaph
https://techanalyze.io

======
jaytaph
So basically we are launching a platform on which job candidates can be
invited by companies for taking online assessments based on the skills needed
for the job opening they are applying for. After finishing the assessment, the
company receives a report on how the candidate performed in order to make a
judgment on who to hire.

We are just starting with mostly PHP centric skills (like different PHP
versions, Symfony2 framework), but we are working hard to add HTML5/CSS3,
javascript and jQuery to the portfolio as well.

Our goal is to move away from only the standard "knowledge" questions, but
gradually moving to a more situation based system, where we ask people to
respond to problems and situations arising when working with those particular
skills. Also we like to add more and more intelligence to the system to
figuring out what kind of candidate we are dealing with. Also we would like to
build more "intelligence" into the assessment system, where we figure out the
actual skill level based on a dynamic range of questions (so for instance, we
start out with simple questions, move on the more difficult set questions each
time you have questions correct)

I know there are many cultural differences between hiring people in the EU and
the US. Especially in the Netherlands, it's not often you find that you need
to work your way through many layers of interview rounds consisting of tests,
phone interviews, etc. We have a more "we'll try and see how it works out"
attitude I guess, as it's quite normal to have a 1-2 month probational period.
That being said, figuring out a candidates potential BEFORE the hire saves a
lot of time and money, especially when you have a range of potential
candidates available.

